# Absolutely terrified for gender scan!!



## Buddysmum89

So I've taken the plunge and booked my gender scan for Wednesday morning at 10:10, at which point I'll be just over 17 weeks! I didn't find out the gender until 20 weeks with my first, so wanted to find out earlier this time around..

What fills some people with absolute joy and excitement is filling me with nerves and such uneasiness incase #2 is another boy :(

I suppose I've bought this on myself as I've done the most idiotic thing known to man! Refer to my bump as a "she", not only me but now my son has started doing it as well :/ he's so convinced theres a girl in there he's even named her! (He's named her ruby!) I just feel so bad incase it turns out the girl is a boy! Breaking it to my son is going be the hardest part!

But then I've been filled with such motivation..im wanting to plan, go shopping! All sorts but then if it's another boy I'm going to lose it all! I won't want to do baby things, plan or even decorate..

I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst, But it's just not helping me :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you get the outcome you want hun. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sasha92

I completely understand how you feel! I really really want a girl and so does my partner. He has already told me he's going to love me so much more if I give him a daughter which is quite intense lol.

I don't feel like I'd bond with a son and it makes me feel guilty as i dont think i ever want to bond with a boy. I'm praying you get your little princess xx


----------



## WackyMumof2

I had MAJOR gender disappointment with DS2. My MIL had me believing he was a girl because she's a 'medium' so I argued with the radiologist and refused to get anything ready for him or name him before 8 months. I can't imagine him being a girl anymore even though most mornings I feel like Homer with Bart.

DS3 I wanted a boy so I didn't have to go though what I went though with DS2 again. I was excited that Alexander was a boy.

This time, because we have 3 boys I was SURE we were getting a girl and ran with the 60% that the sonographer was right when I shouldn't have. 40% is still a HUGE chance of being wrong. So when we found out the other day that this baby is a boy, I felt really disappointed - mainly for hubby because this is at the moment, our last baby. We were hoping to finish with a girl. Given, the cord is in the way a bit so the sonographer can't be anymore sure than she was at 12 weeks so there is still a chance but I'm at the point where I am at peace and just want to finish my pregnancy, study and start a career. We may now go for a 5th but at the moment, now that the shock has worn off, we are happy with our family of all boys (maybe).

The shock WILL wear off and your son will be happy to be getting a brother. You WILL start to get excited and want to get more clothes and get the nursery together. :) Just as long as baby is healthy that's all that matters. But I have my fingers crossed that you DO get your little girl. <3


----------



## 3boys

Oh i know how you feel i have been there! I only ever imagined having girls and I had 3 boys before a girl. On each pregnancy including my first i had to get my head around it being a boy and it was so so hard. But i can honestly say hand on heart i wouldnt change it! I have 6 boys now and they are so close its lovely dont get me wrong they kill each other but overall they love each other and do everything together. I hope this encourages you as ive been to some pretty dark places with gender depression! especially with my 5th son it was really awful. He's now nearly 4 and i have such a soft spot for him everyone loves him he is hilarious and the most gorgeous child with his head of curly red hair. Whatever gender your baby is regardless of how you may feel after your gender scan you will adore them and wonder why you ever felt this way. But i hope you get your girl and dont need to deal with these horrible feelings x x


----------

